# They're complaining about a $6.00 pick up fee..Welcome to the transportation industry...



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

So called "Technology Company"

How long do you think pick up/ curb fees been around?

Pay to Play

*Uber, Lyft drivers charged $6 per airport pick-up*







By Susan CampbellPublished: August 23, 2017, 2:08 pm Updated: August 23, 2017, 7:55 pm
WARWICK, R.I. (WPRI) - A new pick-up policy at T.F. Green airport is costing rideshare drivers $6 a trip.

According to the policy, all rideshare pickups have to happen in "Lot D," the short-term parking lot in front of the terminal.

The minimum charge for the short-term lot is $6.

Angel Barazza drives for Uber and Lyft. He believes the new policy is unfair and expensive.

"The fact that we have to come into this lot and pay $6 every single time we come in here, whether it's credit card or cash, I actually think it's horrible!" Barazza said.

"I know $6 isn't a lot, but you know $6 every single time you come here, it builds up," he added.

The fee is charged to riders and drivers are reimbursed.



In an emailed statement to Eyewitness News, a spokesperson for the Rhode Island Airport Corporation said, "Self-sustaining airports do charge access fees to commercial vehicles that pick up and drop off on airport roadways and parking areas&#8230;. Rideshare and TNC companies such as Uber and Lyft were using the airport without compensation to the airport, an unfair advantage to other business partners who have agreements with the airport."

"Basically, it has to come out of our pockets," Barazza said. "Some people I know, before this happened, were just doing airport runs and they completely stopped doing the airport because of the $6."

Airport Taxi dispatcher German Nunez said even with the new policy, ridesharing continues to cut into business.

"It hasn't changed at all," Nunez said. "A lot of taxi drivers, they're really frustrated with Uber coming in and taking all the jobs. We try to fight. There's nothing we can do about it."

Rideshare drivers who ignore the new pickup policy could face an $85 fine.

Uber responded to the pickup policy in a statement to Eyewitness News: "Our goal is to ensure residents and visitors can affordably get a ride in Rhode Island. We are eager to continue discussions with T.F. Green regarding our airport operations."

http://wpri.com/2017/08/23/uber-lyft-drivers-charged-6-per-airport-pick-up/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Holy lead paint Batman!
"The rider is charged the $6 and the driver is reimbursed".
Sure it's annoying, but the driver doesn't pay the fee.
They just front it for the rider.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Sad thing. Some of these fares drivers don't even net $6.00 at some rates.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

why is it sad? They have to pay a lot of money to maintain the infrastructure that is being used to pick up and drop off people. It is not like that money is coming out of the drivers pocket hell the driver could even make some money off the deal by charging the fee on a rewards credit card. At my airport they also charge but it is just something that is handled by Uber I wish that I could at least get some credit card rewards out of the deal as it seems that they can.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Sad that drivers don't net $6.00 on some fares.
Airport should charge the drivers. Do you trust fübr to actually pay what they really owe the airport?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> Sad that drivers don't net $6.00 on some fares.
> Airport should charge the drivers. Do you trust fübr to actually pay what they really owe the airport?


I agree the Airport should charge the driver directly. Though I am sure there are some drivers who could not come up with the Airport fee upfront.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Sad that drivers don't net $6.00 on some fares.
> Airport should charge the drivers. Do you trust fübr to actually pay what they really owe the airport?


I expect uber to just understate the number of pickups to skim the revenue...

Whether it's 1/3 (disappearing) or 2/4 or 1/6...

It would be VERY VERY easy to skim the heck out of it.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That's why it's better to just have the drivers pay each time they pick up. That way it's accounted for.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I wonder if this airport knows about instant rematches. 
More specifically, do drivers get to pocket the $6 on a rematch or out of lot/geofence airport ping.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wish every airport charged drivers that fee up front. That would get rid of some drivers


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Not sure what the complaints are about. It gets charged to the rider and collected and passed on by Uber/Lyft. You don't even have to go through the hassle of paying out of pocket and getting reimbursed.....even if you do it's still a wash for te drivers. Either way not like the driver has to eat it from their fare


----------

